
Characteristic patterns of EEG oscillations in sheep induced by ketamine - psychanarch
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-66023-8
======
psychanarch
Full title too long for HN: Characteristic patterns of EEG oscillations in
sheep (Ovis aries) induced by ketamine may explain the psychotropic effects
seen in humans

